# Case Manager visits



## Carol's Page (Mar 25, 2013)

Can you bill for a nurse case mangaer visit with the MD after the work comp visit?  If yes, what would the code be?

Thanks
Carol


----------



## LLynn29 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes.  In Michigan we can bill RN001.  The reimbursement is $25.00.  We add the case manager visit on the same claim as the physician's claim.  Make sure the physician documents that the case manager was present.  You should be able to find the rules specific to your state on the Work Comp web site.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 25, 2013)

In Florida you can too.


----------



## dnlworden (Mar 28, 2016)

*case manager*



LLynn29 said:


> Yes.  In Michigan we can bill RN001.  The reimbursement is $25.00.  We add the case manager visit on the same claim as the physician's claim.  Make sure the physician documents that the case manager was present.  You should be able to find the rules specific to your state on the Work Comp web site.




Are you billing these for auto? we are having trouble getting paid for RN001 from our auto carriers.


----------

